# scissor beak on a green cheeked conure



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Weve had out GCC for around 5 months and shes just turned 3 she was syringe fed when she was a baby and now she has scissor beak,it doesnt seem to bother her but i wanted to check if there was anything we could do to help her? She gers it trimmed at the vets but I would prefer something more permenant but no syrgery!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

You say she "NOW" has scissor beak - did she not have it when you first got her?

As long as your avian vet keeps trimming the beak it should eventually grow back into a pretty normal shape - but it has to be done correctly & by someone who has experience, if not they can make it worse.

The only other ways of correcting it is with an acrylic appliance to help it grow straight or with surgery.

Scissor beak is not always the result of feeding with a syringe & there are several theories as to what the cause of this condition include improper artificial incubation, heredity or, if developing over time, improper nutrition. 

If she has had this condition since a baby its a shame the person hand rearing did not take more care with what they were doing........having hand reared many GCC's using a syringe, I have never had one with scissor beak.

I hope you get her sorted in due course.


----------

